# Ohio Walleye Federation 2016 Tournament Schedule



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

*2016 OWF SCHEDULE*





ILC Circuit


4/17/16 Sunday Mosquito Lake (plus NTC Sidepot) ILC Qualifier #1

5/1/16 Sunday Berlin Lake ILC Qualifier #2

5/22/16 Sunday Milton Lake ILC Qualifier #3 



ILC Championship


6/11/16 Saturday Pymatuning Lake - OWF ILC Day 1

6/12/16 Sunday Pymatuning Lake - OWF ILC Day 2





VIC's Challenge Lake Erie 



7/16/16 Saturday Lake Erie, Geneva, Ohio - "Open Tournament" - no membership fee/family teams/multiple team members
(Blow day Sunday 7/17/16)







** Schedule was organized around other known tournament dates.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like a great schedule. I love the championship at the same lake both days again. Was never a fan of having the championship at 2 different lakes. But that was just me


----------

